# cranes for 1:29th



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always wanted a 250 ton crane, and Burrel crane












 


Jim C , it still did not paste.


thanks for tring.


I know this carne has been done before...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I firgure you going for cranes model marty... looking good marty..... 

Bryan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

it works on quick reply to copy and  paste,, other wise I get a box that says.
It was not possible to open the dialog window. Make sure all popups are disabled.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Test Post:  Pick from NTCGRR gold.












Now a visual of what I did.  Pic from Pimanjc 1stclass.  Note selected URL in address  field on the right picture captured from NTCGRR space, then pasted into the Reply box, sandwiched between [*img] and [*/img].  Remove the "*".












Hope this helps.  If not, it must be some settings on your computer.


JimC.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I can hardly see it Jim. 
Then I wonder how did you do that??? 

I'll just type it in for now. I know Jerry B e-mailed me also. 
I'm brain dead I guess.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, you have email.


Jimc.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, your brain not dead. you know how learn use new MLS website. you doing just fine buddy..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/06/2008 6:45 PM


I've always wanted a 250 ton crane, and Burrel crane












 


Jim C , it still did not paste.


thanks for tring.


I know this carne has been done before...


 


 


Oooooooh I want one!!  This would probably be a little bit too advanced for me at this point hehe/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif Great work so far!! One of those creative weekends eh?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This bad weather brings out Marty's creativity. Freezing rain is forecast for Monday, no telling what he'll come up with for that day! I installed two huge windows this weekend, so my E-8 'shorty' is held up till I get the trim done. Jerry


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty - as long as you're making a crane body you might want to try one of these :


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, I never seen A crane snow blower?????
Bryan


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The big crane is ready for final sanding and priming tomorrow night. It does not operate, but can be made to some other time in ,,,LIFE. 
Having most evening off and no yard work on the RR frees up lots of time. 
I do have both mains clear of snow for this Sat. 
The smaller crane is next...


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Lookin' forward to pics Marty..


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

looking forward marty....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry
no photos,I forgot to bring the camera out.
I have the black on the big crane and started the cab part on my little Burl crane. I was thinking of naming it the "little Rice".../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

These are bad photos,but










lighten up the photo so you can see the rivet counting









also got FRED placed on my hopper end car
I see, you have to click on the side of the photo and hit back to change it....hard to get used to all this


still have to hand type all the urls,,bummmmmmmmmmmmmmmer


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Marty, have you done any updating to the crane? Do you have any scale drawings that you worked off of for the build that you can share? Thanks Jake


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My scale drawings are HO scale models. thats the best way.
I forgot all about this thread. wonder if i ever got any futher on the small crane?? can't remember.


----------

